# Toro 3650 -Spark Plug



## noname70 (Dec 22, 2008)

Hi-how often should I change the spark plug on my Toro 3650 snowblower with normal residential use? Also, can someone tell me where/which panel I need to remove to get to the spark plug on this unit?
thanks


----------



## noname70 (Dec 22, 2008)

bump thread


----------



## RenegadeX (Oct 22, 2008)

It should be checked, cleaned (if necessary) and re-gapped yearly, or around every 25 hours of use, whichever comes first (according to one Toro engine manual). If the proper fuel/oil mix is used, a spark plug *should* last years.

I don't have a 3650 but the way it works on my Toro 221R is that you have to remove the entire upper shroud in order to access the spark plug. In order to do this, at least on the 221 you must remove the chute. This is done by removing the 3 screws that hold the chute in place, and then pulling up on the chute. Then, undo the other screws holding the main housing in place (their locations should be obvious), and then after not forgetting to take off the gas gap too(!), the shroud should lift up and off. The spark plug should be visible on the left side of the engine.

Spark plug should be a NGK BPMR4A, and its gap, properly set should be .030"/ .76mm 

Obviously, reverse the instructions to put everything back together. When I checked mine a few months ago, I took the opportunity to clean the dirt/salt residue from the chute rotation mechanism and gave it a good spray with some Fluid Film lube before reassembling the chute. My chute now seems to turn better (less notchy) than when it was new!


----------

